# the latest up date.



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

theres the CAI, it came kinda scratched up so when it get warmer i am going to paint it like timbo did with the wrinkle finish.








petes handy work, and $4.








theres the filter behind my fog.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Pics ain't showin for me


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

there off of cardomain, they should work. i can see them fine. just click my link. page 3


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

weapon r?
slDKlsdlslsSsdfsDf'S


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

A-HA!!!!! KABLAMO!!


















Ya mean like that!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> updates one word big guy. and all i see is a pic of your desktop which is in serious need of some cleaning (as well as a new background pic)
> 
> ok now i see them, weapon r?


no, BIG GUY, its place racing............


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> no, BIG GUY, its fucking place racing............


lol, reminds me of the SNL "for your information I don't shop at walmart, I get all my clothes from TARGET"

I guess PR steals everything now. sad that they cant make their own filter


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

does hot shot make their own filter? i think its called something like "monster flow" it was either that or spend $25 more for a K&N.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> I guess PR steals everything now. sad that they cant make their own filter


yeah, but I wouldn't use anything other then K&N so it doesn't matter.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i have no idea why the first pic keeps going back to my desktop, (it was for an OT thread) but i deleted it, and then loaded the pic of my intake  thats bizzar.

once i have done all my suspension work, i am going to buy a K&N but with a slight angle to it. right now my filter is pretty close to the engine bay wall, and a 45* angle would be goo i think, and i am going to buy one of those K&N nylon rain covers.
i still have no idea where my desktop pick is being hosted, but here is my CAI bay pic.


----------



## SteppinRazor (Jan 19, 2005)

*lookin good*

looks nice, mine is coming in today... did you have to cut the whole bigger to fit it...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yea, heres the deal with mine, i had it P-E-R-F-E-C-T but for some unknown reason, the part of the pipe that connects to the MAF was about 1.5 inches to long. so before i cut the 1.5 off it didnt fit, i could get it in but the pipe was to tight and i couldnt put my filter on, it went WAY to far down (if i had the filter on it would have been 1 inch from the ground) and there was no way in hell i could have put my battery in. so i started haking away at the hole making it bigger and bigger. well, about 30 minutes later and all the curse words in the world i decided to drmel it off, and now it fits perfectly. no problems what so ever. so in the summer i am going to buy some sheet metal and cut a hole in it and rivet in place to make it looks a bit better.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

notice a difference?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i belive so, but i had the "WAI" before so the awsome placebo effect from the sound didn't do much for me this time  when i put the ebay on it felt like a rocket lol.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

*i finally got my nx2000 brakes*

i glass beaded them this past weekend, and then G2 painted them.
directly out of the box, rusty rotors, and bubbled caliper paint 
painted TQ members (i only painted the parts that would show when on the wheels 
resurfaced rotors 
painted up calipers 
stuff being painted on my home home made rack.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn those are sexy


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

im not to happy with the G2's finish tho, and it was a pain in the arse to use, but its is CRAZY hard! its exacly like powder coating! the next day i still had 3/4 of the can left and it was like super thick jello lol. but im going to use the g2 as a base coat/insulater and sand it alittle to make everything nice and smooth then rattle can it with red brake paint.


----------

